# Need Help Identifying This Bike



## Gumby (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello,

NEED HELP PLEASE

I picked up this bike and using the numbers only of the serial number of the bike I am finding it is a Chicago built bike built between 8/19 and 8/21 of 1957. The serial number is R66295204. The serial number was found on the bottom of the crank case bottom bracket. The chain gaurd says custom on it and It seems to be all original. I looked at all of the bikes in the catalogs from 1950 through 1970 and can not find this style. The double down tubes of the frame seem to make it a very rare bike. I was hoping someone might be able to solve this mystery. No one can seem to tell me what this bike is. If you need more Info or pictures I will be happy to give you what you need. Thanks for your time, Mike


----------



## XBPete (Jul 27, 2016)

Ross Custom Deluxe..

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ross-custom-deluxe.91444/


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Not rare or valuable. Should make a nice, clean rider though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gumby (Jul 27, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Not rare or valuable. Should make a nice, clean rider though. V/r Shawn



What kind of value would you put on it? Plan on keeping it but just curious.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 27, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Ross Custom Deluxe..
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ross-custom-deluxe.91444/



Thank you so much. Hard to find them with the double down tube from what I can see.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 27, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Ross Custom Deluxe..
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ross-custom-deluxe.91444/



Any idea what year this is? Can't find the double down tube model.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Gumby said:


> What kind of value would you put on it? Plan on keeping it but just curious.



Depends on locality to some degree but probably in the couple hundred dollar range tops. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gumby (Jul 27, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Not rare or valuable. Should make a nice, clean rider though. V/r Shawn



I am not able to find one with the double down tubes. Seems to be rare. Thoughts?


----------



## Gumby (Jul 27, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Ross Custom Deluxe..
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ross-custom-deluxe.91444/



also, Do you know what year it is. i can not find the double down tubes.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 30, 2016)

It's a '66, Ross/CBC bikes have the two digits after the R as the year. Not too many of these left, it was competition for Murray's much more popular Spaceliner. I own a chrome frame version, sold as a Thunder Jet through Coast to Coast stores.


----------



## Schmity03 (Apr 12, 2017)

I have one that's was in a storage locker since bought new with the female version as well


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 13, 2017)

Way to ressurect an old thread back to life!! Cool bike, let's see the ladies version!!


----------



## Schmity03 (Apr 13, 2017)

I will take a photo this weekend


----------

